# Camera's



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

I have searched and found some spotty discussion on the topic and am going to post this to hopefully have one threat dedicated to the subject.

What kind of cameras do you guys use to capture the great shots that are posted.. Especially you Selena..

I am purchasing a new Canon 40D after Christmas and am really excited. I just was curious what everyone else is using or having sucess with.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

If I remember correctly, Selena uses the Canon Digital Rebel EOS 350D.

Obviously if you are going for a DSLR then you can't beat that with a stick.

For compact cameras, I am considering buying a Canon TX1. It's a 7.1 megapixel camera, that also shoots 720p high definition video onto SD or SDHC memory cards, with 10x optical zoom. The video quality I have seen from this is phenomenal, true high def quality. Not 1080p, but considering its size and the fact that its a photo camera more than a video camera, I'd say 720p is damn good  At $400 + memory cards it's a steal for what it can do.

The new SDHC memory cards go up to 16gb in size, with a 32gb coming out in January (they will only go to 32gb, since that is the specification of SDHC). With a 10x optical zoom and a Prosumer class camera (so there will be lots of manual adjustments), I think it's probably at the top of its class for people who want portability. I am interested to see how it does on high speed shots though.

I currently have a Nikon S6. It's a great camera, but my pet peeves are:

- Video format is .MOV, so I can't edit using Windows Movie Maker, so I need to go the extra mile either to convert the video to a format WMM can work with, or fire up Adobe Premiere. Sometimes it's just not convenient!

- It has built in wifi, but the wifi requires that you use the Nikon software, and the range is weak. I think WiFi was the big upgrade from the S5... I could have just saved the money and gotten the S5.

- 3x zoom is very limiting

- Battery life isn't that great


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a Canon Rebel XT which is a descent camera for action shots taken at training with the lense that came with the camera (18-55mm)..... not so good, even with the various photo programs that I have, in a trial like (stadium) situation. 










Still shots are a breeze with the lense that came with the camera. I got a new zoom lense for Christmas (70-300 mm w/ image stabilizer) that allows me to take close-up action shots without having to move from the bleachers or from the parking lot. I took this raw shot at the beach this morning from about 1/4 mile away today - would've been nicer if the sun's glare (as we all know the sun rises in the east) was not such a problem:










Can't wait to try the new lense out at the next trial


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

I use a Canon Digital Rebel XT and I have two different lenses to go with it (one 55mm, another 70-300mm zoom). Best thing I ever bought. It takes nice pictures, despite that fact that I'm no expert at the settings.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

We also had a pretty good thread on the subject about a year ago:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=1751&highlight=camera


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Connie, Connie, Connie, last year's cameras are like, so totally passe! ;-) And much cheaper by now! :grin:

I got a new Canon Power Shot SX100 IS for Christmas (well, two days early!). I ended up not going with a dSLR because they are just not as practical to carry with all the lenses and whatnot. I preferred having something I could put in the jacket pocket easily enough. This camera is an 8.0 megapixel, 10x optical, 4x digital zoom, image stabilization, face recognition, fires up fast (important for action shots!), takes respectably fast continuous shots, and all around seems a good buy at about $265 at Sam's Club. I could have gotten it slightly cheaper elsewhere, but there's always the risk of taking a hit on the restocking fee if I didn't like it. I kind of wanted something with a bit higher on the zoom, but it seemed to up the size too much into quasi dSLR territory. Haven't taken anything much yet though. Will be sure to this next round of agility classes (my previous piece of junk was awful at action shots, so we'll see how this goes).


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren, don't they make a teleconverter lens for the SX100? I dont remember which other camera it was, but usually the Canon cameras in that class have a teleconverter lens available. You basically screw it onto the lens and it up's your 10x zoom to 14 or 18x zoom.

I did a quick search on Amazon and didnt come up with anything, but I would be surprised if they didn't make one for a camera in that class.

Its not "TRUE" zoom like a DSLR, since it basically magnifies the existing lens, but a friend of mine had an older Canon S2 (or S3, I think 2....) that had a teleconverter lense available for it. It worked exceptionally well, the zoom was unbelievable and didnt show negatively in the quality of pictures it took.

[Edit] Just looked it up. I dont think the SX100 has a threaded lens for a teleconverter to screw on to. I think they only make the teleconverters for the S5.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a Canon 350 D (In the USA Rebel XT, Mike remembered well) with a 18-55 mm standard lense and a 90-300 mm zoom.
Would like to have some other lenses though, now I'm getting the hang of making pics.
On my wishlist I have a 12-24 mm lens, and a zoomlens which is more sensitive to light (a 2.8 instead of a 5.6 what my lense has now).

I started with pretty standard lenses to see if I really liked photgraphy. Well you've seen my pics, i get a little better every time I'm making pics. But remember, I 've posted the 6 best of the 40-something I shot last saturday:mrgreen: 

The sunday pics are usually about 200 or 300- something and I publice about 50. Sometimes çause I experiment with light fall, distances, different angles, different settings on my camera etc.

I don't do a lot with the computerprogrammes after making the pics, only a bit of cutting here or there and sometimes lighten up a bit.


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

First Merry Christmas! Selena do you have the image stabilized lenses or do you use a tripod. If I could even get some of the shots that you catch I would be jumping for joy. What ISO speeds do you use in full sunlight for the Stellen?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> [Edit] Just looked it up. I dont think the SX100 has a threaded lens for a teleconverter to screw on to. I think they only make the teleconverters for the S5.


Yeah, I think on one review page, that was one of the criticisms of that particular camera was that you're kind of stuck at 10x because of no teleconverter. There was a Panasonic 18x I contemplated getting, but it was just a little too big for my tastes (if I was going to go that big, I might as well go for a dSLR) and the image quality wasn't quite up to snuff with a Canon or Nikon.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Joel Anderson said:


> First Merry Christmas! Selena do you have the image stabilized lenses or do you use a tripod. If I could even get some of the shots that you catch I would be jumping for joy. What ISO speeds do you use in full sunlight for the Stellen?


I have the non IS lense (to expensive, i really would like to have a 70-300 IS 2.8 :-D but have you seen those prices ](*,) ) and I shoot out of my hand on highest possible sluttertimes without getting the pic to dark.

If you look via my website to my photoalbums you can see the used ISO, sluttertime and distance of pics.

Sunny days ISO 100 otherwise 400.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the Nikon D40 or D40X?


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Nikon D40 or D40X?


Hey Mike. I have used a D40X though I currently use a Canon 30d. I didn't like the D40X because honestly, it was way too small in my hands. I have a friend who is a primary Nikon user [we're both pro photographers] and I haven't heard all top great things about the D40's either. However, she loves her D200 just as much as I love my 30d. If you're looking for a Nikon, I would happily suggest the D200.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i really like my canon S2 1S, but if anyone can tell me the correct setting to use to capture action w/out blurring, i'd REALLY appreciate it (hint, hint)!!


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

Ashley Pugh said:


> Hey Mike. I have used a D40X though I currently use a Canon 30d. I didn't like the D40X because honestly, it was way too small in my hands. I have a friend who is a primary Nikon user [we're both pro photographers] and I haven't heard all top great things about the D40's either. However, she loves her D200 just as much as I love my 30d. If you're looking for a Nikon, I would happily suggest the D200.


I'm a D200 and D50 user. I typically use the D50 for OBED and the D200 for bitework with a 70-200 2.8 VR lens. I love this setup, and I can't tell you the compliments I get on my pics!!!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Is there a reason you use 2 cameras rather than just switching lenses on the one camera?


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Is there a reason you use 2 cameras rather than just switching lenses on the one camera?


My D50 is a bit slower than my D200. My D200 is also a higher resolution (6 MP vs. 10 MP)...I also have a bit more control over the settings which is nice for bitework...


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Katrina Kardiasmenos said:


> I'm a D200 and D50 user. I typically use the D50 for OBED and the D200 for bitework with a 70-200 2.8 VR lens. I love this setup, and I can't tell you the compliments I get on my pics!!!


You sound a lot like myself except I currently own just one body and I'm canon user lol. But my 70-200 2.8 IS hardly ever leaves the 30d, it is my favorite lens to date. Though, one day I'll have my hands on a 400mm prime...one day.


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

Ashley Pugh said:


> You sound a lot like myself except I currently own just one body and I'm canon user lol. But my 70-200 2.8 IS hardly ever leaves the 30d, it is my favorite lens to date. Though, one day I'll have my hands on a 400mm prime...one day.


:grin: I love having the versatility of 2 lenses and 2 cameras...It gives me some flexibility while I'm out on the field, especially if I have to be further away for certain shots (I usually stand around the judge, etc, and position myself with them during things like call-offs, long sends, etc...). I like to stay safe in addition to getting the perfect shot, however, that isn't always conducive to my final goals...having the different camera bodies and lenses makes up for that a bit!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I have the Kodak Z650 with the 10X zoom. I got it on the Kodak site with the memory card for just over $200.00 It's more than enough camera for me an it does videos.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a D50 with the standard lense and a cheap Nikor zoom lense. I love the camera. Buying a monopod was the best investment for taking action photos and not getting a bluring. Very good camera. I would assume the D40 would be a little better. I do think the size is smaller on the D40 but I have no problem with that. I did look at it the other day and it felt like a fine camera and not much different than the D50 other than size and I believe the megapixels are higher. I would purchase a d40 if I was getting a new camera. I believe Nikon makes the best camers.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I have the Canon Rebel XTi, and I love it. I did a lot of research before purchasing it, overall the Nikon seems to have the best camera, at least in the price range I was looking at, but the Canon was rated higher for action shots, which is what 90% of my shots are. So I went with the Canon. I just bought a couple of basic lens, I'll have to check what they are, but they were 100-150 each. Eventually I'll invest in some better lens, but I love what I can get even with these. I've got a lot of photos in my photobucket account at http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n75/malndobe/ if you want to see some examples. Not all were taken with the Canon, but the better ones were  The "new camera" folder has photos I took the day after I got it, playing around with photos of a black dog, long distance zoom, and action shots of my horse. The Feista Island photos are the most recent ones I've taken with it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's a couple of shots from my new Canon Power Shot SX100IS. It was overcast getting near to sunset, but they aren't bad. I haven't photoshopped these except for cropping. I sure wish there was a view finder though! When taking continuous shots for animals, it's nice to know what you're pointing at exactly. 












This one was kinda neat how they blend in with the trees (that's a good way of saying I wish it had a view finder!):












Darn it, I cut off Lily's head in what would have been a good picture.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

nice pics (and puppers !), Maren! now i'll look for a lot more from ya


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey, great pics Maren, now that you have that camera I expect to see more  

Is Fawkes really as dark as he looks in that photo? He's got a lot more black on his chest then I expected, looking good.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Those were not adjusted at all in Photoshop except for cropping, but yes, he's actually gotten pretty dark on the chest all the sudden. Looks like he's been playing in charcoal. :mrgreen: Pretty similar to Chaos in that the black mask goes all the way back to the ears, but the splash of white on his chest is more wide than circular and not as bold. 

He's still not allowed off leash that much as I want to make sure the recall on our hikes are good, so I don't take quite as many (though I did allow him the other day as the trail was a mud pit and I didn't feel like getting dragged around), but here's a better color adjusted one (with his eyes closed):


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, I know it's nothing like the cameras you guys are talking about & have, and I have no where near the mad skills of you guys, but i just got a Flip Video Ultra 60 minute and I am so STOKED!!!


----------

